# Researcher Develops Solar-to-Hydrogen Reactor



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The device uses thermal energy from concentrated sunlight and a catalyst, in this case zinc oxide, to split hydrogen from water for gaseous fuel.

More...


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh great, now all we have to do is heat zinc-oxide to more than 3000 degrees F. What could possibly go wrong there?


----------

